# Word 2010 3-fold brochure



## loftus49 (Aug 26, 2010)

MS Office 2010 - Word 2010 - Windows XP SP3 (and Windows 7).


I am constructing a 3-fold brochure from an 8 1/2 x 11 inch landscape paper. How can I lay it out so that the folds are visible (or clear)? 

I tried turning on the ruler but one can only guess where the 3.66 mark is.

Is there some way to display the fold lines?

Duane


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't have your version of Office available to test this but using Office 2003, you can enter a line via menu options: Insert / Picture / Auto Shapes / Lines. Set a tab mark at ~ 3.66 adjusted for left margin and set the line marker there. Then drag the line marker to the bottom of the page and you have a line that will print. I presume you are using 3 columns so you should be able to center the line down the gutter between columns.

hth


----------



## loftus49 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dragoen said:


> ...snip...Then drag the line marker to the bottom of the page and you have a line that will print. I presume you are using 3 columns so you should be able to center the line down the gutter between columns.
> 
> hth


Many thanks for the response. Is there any way to insert "non-printing" lines?


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Duane,

I can only infer from your posts that you are not using column formatting, rather you want "fold lines" displayed in edit mode so you can see how to manually arrange the information in each of the 3 (6) panels you want to create. Is that what you are doing? If so I can only highly recommend you use the built in column formatting and controls.


----------



## loftus49 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dragoen said:


> Duane,
> 
> ...snip...If so I can only highly recommend you use the built in column formatting and controls.


Yes. I'm doing a brochure that is a 3 panel fold of a landscape 8 1/2 x 11. After completing it, I was going to convert it to a pdf and send to the printer. 

I'll look at the built in column formatting and controls. It would be nice if there was a 3 panel fold template or something that accurately divides it in to 3 panels. 

Thanks for being so clairvoyant. 

Duane


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Duane,

You're welcome. Between the margin controls and column settings you will be able to achieve an equally spaced layout of 3 vertical columns across the page in layout mode. Then by playing with the fonts and line spacings, hopefully you can get all your info to fall where you want it displayed in each panel.


----------



## loftus49 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dragoen said:


> Duane,
> 
> You're welcome. Between the margin controls and column settings you will be able to achieve an equally spaced layout of 3 vertical columns across the page in layout mode. Then by playing with the fonts and line spacings, hopefully you can get all your info to fall where you want it displayed in each panel.


OK ... this is what I'll do. Many thanks, Dragoen - you really helped.

Duane


----------

